# Do you moisturise your tort's shell?



## elbieregan (Sep 21, 2014)

The header says it. If so, does anyone use coconut oil?


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 21, 2014)

I think the majority of us just soak and/or spray out torts. Applying anything to their shell isn't really recommended, as it's not natural. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 21, 2014)

Soaks work the best for a nice, hydrated shell. I'm not really sure how cream would work! I'm thinking it wouldn't just adsorb into the bone, right?


----------



## WillTort2 (Sep 21, 2014)

I use a little olive oil on the lines between the scutes about once every month or so. Only if it looks a little dry and I apply it with a q-tip.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 21, 2014)

you don't really want to put any chemicals on your tort, just soak him 2 twice a week.


----------



## aztortoisegal (Sep 21, 2014)

Interesting, someone pointed out that my juvenile sulcata showed signs of being dry. Ok, so what does soaking entail? Putting the tortoise in a bowl of water that he can't get out for awhile, ensuring that he also can't drown while he's in there? I spray mine off with a hose everyday and scrub his shell with a toothbrush when he's muddy, he seems to enjoy it. But should I be making him soak as well?


----------



## aztortoisegal (Sep 21, 2014)

Dancing Party Turtle: http://youtu.be/z8VyuEMbPGo

Also, this never gets old.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 21, 2014)

aztortoisegal said:


> Interesting, someone pointed out that my juvenile sulcata showed signs of being dry. Ok, so what does soaking entail? Putting the tortoise in a bowl of water that he can't get out for awhile, ensuring that he also can't drown while he's in there? I spray mine off with a hose everyday and scrub his shell with a toothbrush when he's muddy, he seems to enjoy it. But should I be making him soak as well?


soaking is a must for baby torts! when sulcatas hatch it is the rainy season very wet and humid. soak your torts around 4 times a week because of his size.


----------



## aztortoisegal (Sep 21, 2014)

Whew....ok then! I'm so glad I joined and am finding all this stuff out. Glad I was able to "rescue" this guy from the obvious neglect he was being inflicted at his former home. Never any water provided, tiny enclosure devoid of most sunlight, and only lettuce to eat. I screwed up and allowed him to get mauled by a dog when he first moved in, but he's got quite a nice castle to call home now, and good food. And ample sunlight and shade, several burrows to choose from, and a human mom who likes to scratch his head and scrub his shell.  Sorry, went on a little long there, just excited about my new companion, and want to make sure I care for him correctly.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 21, 2014)

aztortoisegal said:


> Interesting, someone pointed out that my juvenile sulcata showed signs of being dry. Ok, so what does soaking entail? Putting the tortoise in a bowl of water that he can't get out for awhile, ensuring that he also can't drown while he's in there? I spray mine off with a hose everyday and scrub his shell with a toothbrush when he's muddy, he seems to enjoy it. But should I be making him soak as well?


Hatchlings should get a 20-minute soak daily. Most people do this until they're about a year old. Then they need about 3-4 soaks per week. My guys have started self soaking in the past few months. They're adults and I got them only last year. The previous owner said she soaked them once a week. In addition to soaking them, i spray them daily. 






May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## aztortoisegal (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you! So is mine still considered a hatchling? He's about six inches long, a Sulcata.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Sep 21, 2014)

WillTort2 said:


> I use a little olive oil on the lines between the scutes about once every month or so. Only if it looks a little dry and I apply it with a q-tip.



I used to do this too. Sometimes a few drops in the bath water after my tortoise had finished drinking. I'd do this every once every couple of months. I'd guess that coconut oil is probably better than olive oil too. 

It's not 'necessary' and I don't know if it helped her shell grow any smoother or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## Elnewman622 (Sep 21, 2014)

I personally use this cream called vita shell I have seen many improvements with it . When I got my tortoise his shell was very dry and I used this once and it works wonders . I use it only when it looks dry . But this is just my opion


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 21, 2014)

I would suggest that oil and water don't mix. By applying any type of oil to the surface of the shell by default will prevent the natural absorption of water and could really counter any good that's being done by daily misting and soaking.


----------



## elbieregan (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the great replies! When I rescued my aquatic turtle (he lived in about 5 gal of water, now has 50+) he came with a shell conditioner. I know aquatic turtles are different but I was thinking coconut oil seemed more natural than the conditioner which has "turtle" and "tortoise" on the label. 

Also, I've only sprayed him down and he kinda walks through his water dish. Should the water be skin temperature for a soak?


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Sep 22, 2014)

Maro2Bear said:


> I would suggest that oil and water don't mix. By applying any type of oil to the surface of the shell by default will prevent the natural absorption of water and could really counter any good that's being done by daily misting and soaking.



I agree with this and there has been plenty of debate on this forum in the past about vita shell etc. There's justified concern that oil can also trap dirt on the shell, and possibly cause overheating. I'm not sure about the latter but both are valid points. 

With moisture playing an integral role in the tortoise shell growing smooth, it's also valid to say oil can be beneficial in the sense that it provides a lubricant between scute lines and prevents the shell from drying out.

All I can say is from my experience oil hasn't had any detrimental effects but as I said, I don't know if it has helped my tortoise grow smooth or simply has had no effect at at all.






Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## smarch (Sep 24, 2014)

Yourlocalpoet said:


> I agree with this and there has been plenty of debate on this forum in the past about vita shell etc. There's justified concern that oil can also trap dirt on the shell, and possibly cause overheating. I'm not sure about the latter but both are valid points.
> 
> With moisture playing an integral role in the tortoise shell growing smooth, it's also valid to say oil can be beneficial in the sense that it provides a lubricant between scute lines and prevents the shell from drying out.
> 
> ...


 I learned the whole vita-shell debate after I got and used mine over a few months (as often as the instructions allowed) and I know it did help with the shell greatly when water wouldn't (and oils probably work the same), but Nank was from a pet store and a year in with proper care he still had some severely dry patches on his shell so I got some vita-shell and used tin bits on the dry spots and after a few uses the shell restored itself and the dry patches were gone. But I do understand the argument against, and I haven't used it since because theres been no need, but it did the final bit of improvement I'd needed. 

So to answer the original question, I have when it was in need of it badly, but since there's been no dry spots and I haven't since it would be pointless.


----------



## tortoise_luvergirl (Sep 27, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> soaking is a must for baby torts! when sulcatas hatch it is the rainy season very wet and humid. soak your torts around 4 times a week because of his size.


whew! I was worried I was oversoaking willow when she was a hatchling becuz I was soaking her every other day and keeping her enclosure quite moist at 80%. She is a yr old now but I do soak her at least twice a week, as well as have a basin of fresh water for her at all times in her enclosure. She still LOVES the warm water soaks though. I did use Vita shell a couple times but it really is a waste and messy. it's like rubbing wax on their shell becuz it just don't absorb and makes everything stick to them. Soaking is much better and natural.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Sep 27, 2014)

aztortoisegal said:


> Thank you! So is mine still considered a hatchling? He's about six inches long, a Sulcata.


At that size he is not a hatchling any more. Still a baby though. Their needs are still pretty much the same.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 27, 2014)

my little sulcata has a little pond in his enclosure and i sometimes find him with all his limb spread out relaxing in the pond


----------



## aztortoisegal (Sep 28, 2014)

That's my next project, a walk in pond.


----------



## smarch (Sep 29, 2014)

tortoise_luvergirl said:


> whew! I was worried I was oversoaking willow when she was a hatchling becuz I was soaking her every other day and keeping her enclosure quite moist at 80%. She is a yr old now but I do soak her at least twice a week, as well as have a basin of fresh water for her at all times in her enclosure. She still LOVES the warm water soaks though. I did use Vita shell a couple times but it really is a waste and messy. it's like rubbing wax on their shell becuz it just don't absorb and makes everything stick to them. Soaking is much better and natural.


 I never had that problem with vita shell... but I also only used a tiny bit on small spots that specifically had a dry problem... I think while its unnatural it is helpful in the extreme situations, but not as a regular thing where water certainly is the best


----------

